# hello everyone



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello all! I logged in about this time last year thinking I was back and had a LOT happen.. life happens! But I am back and will be posing updates!! All of the fids are doing great!! Once i find out if my ongoing photo threads can be unlocked or if I need to start new threads I can post updated photos!!!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Lacey, your old posts can easily be reopened, however after a quick check, because of issues with Photobucket, none of those old pictures are showing up, so if you would like to make a new ongoing thread that would be fine. 
If you would still like to open the old thread, then just let me know and I'll get that done for you.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Lacey! It's so good to see you back around here  I can't wait to see updated pictures of your little ones!  So glad to hear that you all are doing well :thumbup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lacey,

I've opened your photo-thread for you so you can post your updates there. 

Therm is correct. PhotoBucket made changes that have affected threads throughout the forum.

Please see the information in this thread:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html*


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Lacey,
> 
> I've opened your photo-thread for you so you can post your updates there.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the easy link 



Therm said:


> Hi Lacey, your old posts can easily be reopened, however after a quick check, because of issues with Photobucket, none of those old pictures are showing up, so if you would like to make a new ongoing thread that would be fine.
> If you would still like to open the old thread, then just let me know and I'll get that done for you.





StarlingWings said:


> Hey Lacey! It's so good to see you back around here  I can't wait to see updated pictures of your little ones!  So glad to hear that you all are doing well :thumbup:


well isnt that just dandy of them!!! how crazy.. 400$$ a month?!?! they should have at least made it for future posts and left the old ones alone!! oh well.. fresh start i guess!!


----------

